# Reactor 6



## Wrench (Nov 22, 2018)

*Reactor 6 was in process of being constructed when it all got a bit bangy and for obvious reasons it didn't get finished
We were lucky enough to get the tour inside the place and the size is just incredible and we only saw a fraction of it and got some stunning views from the top

Only a few pics you'll be glad to hear but maybe Mr Sovieticus will add some too​*



































*Not too many get to go in here so we were rather chuffed

Thanks for looking

10/10​*


----------



## HughieD (Nov 22, 2018)

Another fab little report from you trip. Good stuff.


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 23, 2018)

Heard of this one but have never seen pics. The whole area around there must have been incredibly busy back in the day? Not just power plants but also military stuff. 

Genuine question to anyone reading: Suppose everyone on the planet vanished or say a few hundred scattered about the planet remained. What would happen to places such as our nuclear facilities? Would they genuinely safely shut down or would they head off into explosions and melt downs?
I ask because supposedly safe sites with extra back-ups have clearly failed..


----------



## Wrench (Nov 23, 2018)

One would like to think everything would be ok but..... Hmmm


----------



## smiler (Nov 23, 2018)

That's great set, Nicely shot, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 23, 2018)

A nice set of shots, certainly making use of the light. Was there many rads in that area?


----------



## Wrench (Nov 24, 2018)

Cheers mate. 
Actually no infact in most places it's not to bad tbh just pockets but it's quite localised.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 28, 2018)

Sausage said:


> Heard of this one but have never seen pics. The whole area around there must have been incredibly busy back in the day? Not just power plants but also military stuff.
> 
> Genuine question to anyone reading: Suppose everyone on the planet vanished or say a few hundred scattered about the planet remained. What would happen to places such as our nuclear facilities? Would they genuinely safely shut down or would they head off into explosions and melt downs?
> I ask because supposedly safe sites with extra back-ups have clearly failed..



Nobody would notice the explosion they would be too busy on fb. I'm sure a few selfies would be uploaded before the fall out landed.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 28, 2018)

Incredibly lush shots Tbolt, I agree with your rating


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Nov 29, 2018)

Fantastic shots. Thsnks for these


----------



## Wrench (Nov 30, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Incredibly lush shots Tbolt, I agree with your rating



Hey thanks chuck x


----------

